
Show HN: KVdb.io – Simple Key-Value Store as a Service with Scripting - ammmir
https://kvdb.io
======
ammmir
Hey all, this is a side project I’ve been working on and off that I recently
decided to polish off. I initially built it to collect server stats but have
since added a scripting engine so developers can write Lua scripts (V8-based
JavaScript Service Workers coming soon) to operate on key-values with minimal
latency. Would love to know what you guys think and if it’s at all useful to
anyone :)

